# Sign if you paid full retail (off-contract) for your Droid DNA!



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

*signs*

It hurt, too, but I can't lose my unlimited data.

Sent from my Droid DNA using Tapatalk 2!


----------



## mjphillips1981 (Jun 10, 2011)

Right here. But I sold my GS3 for $500 so it made up for it. I use way too much data to lose my unlimited.


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

$600 out of my pocket, and I gave my S3 to my girlfriend for an early Christmas present.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Briankbl said:


> "Sign if you paid full retail (off-contract) price for your Droid DNA!"
> 
> Stupid Swype...
> 
> Sent from my Droid DNA using Tapatalk 2!


Fixed it for ya


----------



## dscottjr81 (Sep 17, 2011)

Yep!


----------



## pudgewack (Aug 11, 2011)

I bought it off contract. Did not want to give up unlimited data.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

skynet11 said:


> Fixed it for ya


 Thanks

Sent from my Droid DNA using Tapatalk 2!


----------



## Rob (Jun 7, 2011)

Also paid full retail for it.


----------



## RuinedByMTV (Sep 22, 2011)

Another full retail purchaser. With how much data I use from tethering for work I need unlimited data.


----------



## bwhite757 (Aug 16, 2011)

I buy everything at full retail... Usually don't keep a phone long enough for it to lose too much value and just sell it online and get me a new one. I'm on my company's plan and we've all been told that we can't use upgrades because they don't want their contract extended. Been doing it this way for the last 4 years, and 10 phones... lol

Composed using the awesome DNA on Verizon.......


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Full retail here. For all the same reasons as all of you.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## Reaver (Oct 22, 2011)

Bought 2 of these beauties. One for myself and one for the wife. Christmas came early


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

Paid full price

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

Paid full price. But, Need to find a tethering app because foxfi doesn't work for me. And no, I am not on shareplan nor have a tethering subscrip.


----------



## bwhite757 (Aug 16, 2011)

The_KGB said:


> Paid full price. But, Need to find a tethering app because foxfi doesn't work for me. And no, I am not on shareplan nor have a tethering subscrip.


Wireless Tether works if you're rooted, otherwise there is no option at this time...


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Bought mine full retail as well. They can have my unlimited when they pry it from my cold dead fingers.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

i will be buying full retail as well. need my unlimited


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

bwhite757 said:


> Wireless Tether works if you're rooted, otherwise there is no option at this time...


You get it to work with encryption? Mine errors out but I can still connect without password.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## iOSh8er (Jun 10, 2011)

John Hancock....


----------



## kisypher (May 29, 2012)

Sold my galaxy S3 on eBay, then shelled out the $$ for the DNA. I really have to get out of the habit of buying a new phone every four months. I just can't help myself.


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

bwhite757 said:


> Wireless Tether works if you're rooted, otherwise there is no option at this time...


As of now I am using the clockwork tether. It isn't wireless, but it will do. I have not rooted, at least, not yet.


----------



## gdi2290 (Aug 25, 2011)

*signs* keeping my unlimited $10 data


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

Full retail here too, sold my GNex yesterday actually to recoup some of the cost.

Sucks, but with what I save each month compared to the new tiered plans I'll have the phone paid for in 6 months.


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

Upgraded from a GNEX but i kept my unlimited. transferred my upgrade to my sister's line and activated it on mine. :]


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

cdoan34 said:


> Upgraded from a GNEX but i kept my unlimited. transferred my upgrade to my sister's line and activated it on mine. :]


Did the same but with my dad's line  he only uses 1 gig a month anyways!


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

Ibrick said:


> Full retail here too, sold my GNex yesterday actually to recoup some of the cost.
> 
> Sucks, but with what I save each month compared to the new tiered plans I'll have the phone paid for in 6 months.


This was the same in my case.


----------



## fireguy0306 (Nov 30, 2012)

I broke the screen on my rezound, and since I'm over 40gb this month, def can't lose my unlimited data.


----------



## Stormcrow (Nov 2, 2011)

Paid full freight for it. Sold a Mesa/Boogie.


----------



## Razzii (Oct 24, 2011)

Full retail,Verizon can't have my unlimited,not yet anyway

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dmassey1420 (Jun 15, 2011)

Paid full price traded my thunderbolt and my 1st gen incredible

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## em90301 (Aug 20, 2011)

Glad I wasnt the only one that paid full Retail , my friends call me crazy I call it an adiction.


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

em90301 said:


> Glad I wasnt the only one that paid full Retail , my friends call me crazy I call it an adiction.


Was nice bragging to my friends how I sill have unlimited data....for now anyways. But, I actually saved money by paying full price with how verizon setup their tiered plans.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW


----------



## luke1333 (Oct 16, 2011)

Bought DNA and note 2 off contract!

Not an iPhone.....


----------



## stoney666 (Jul 2, 2011)

I added 2 lines with the dna's... Activated them as basic lines with no data plan. Then swapped numbers the next day, they need to be on the new lines for 24 hours. So now only paying 10 bux per line. The dude then hooked me up with a discount code for a % off my monthly bill which put me back to what I was originally paying before adding the lines... Still have unlimited data...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

em90301 said:


> Glad I wasnt the only one that paid full Retail , my friends call me crazy I call it an adiction.


Not sure how much data and you use, but the savings each month keeping my unlimited plan and paying retail will have the phone paid for in about 6 months. Plus, for me, not being locked into a phone for 2 years is worth the extra cost upfront. I keep a phone for about a year before I'm tired of it, so had I been on a 2 year I'd still have a few months to go before the TBolt was eligible. I got that on launch day when VZ still had the one year plans, but for most people you'd still be under contract with it.

If I were stuck with the TBolt the past year I don't think I'd be around to type this..


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Just bought it yesterday, love my unlimited.

Who wants to buy a GNex?


----------



## kascheri12 (Nov 30, 2012)

Paid full retail and love the unlimited data. Went into the store a few times to try to buy my DNA before they told me you can only special order online. Its funny they ask your number and the first thing they say is "well you only use this much data..." and try to sell you on a restricted data plan after I already said I wanna buy the phone retail.

Also I learned that if your buying retail, the store doesnt give a crap about you. Tried picking up a Razr M and the lady went from helpful to "no we dont have that phone in stock for retail sale, gotta buy it online." LIES!


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

kascheri12 said:


> Paid full retail and love the unlimited data. Went into the store a few times to try to buy my DNA before they told me you can only special order online. Its funny they ask your number and the first thing they say is "well you only use this much data..." and try to sell you on a restricted data plan after I already said I wanna buy the phone retail.
> 
> Also I learned that if your buying retail, the store doesnt give a crap about you. Tried picking up a Razr M and the lady went from helpful to "no we dont have that phone in stock for retail sale, gotta buy it online." LIES!


Yeah, the guy I talked to asked me why I didn't buy it online. I said i'm an "instant gratification" kind of person. (If I'm spending that type of money, I want it as soon as the money leaves my bank account.) Then told me that it actually hurts the store sales rating (or something like that), and they also get no commission out of the sale.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> Yeah, the guy I talked to asked me why I didn't buy it online. I said i'm an "instant gratification" kind of person. (If I'm spending that type of money, I want it as soon as the money leaves my bank account.) Then told me that it actually hurts the store sales rating (or something like that), and they also get no commission out of the sale.


I had a guy who tried ringing a phone up as an accessory before since he didn't want it to hurt him because I was buying off contract. Took him like 30 minutes and I couldn't figure out what was taking so long until another employee came up and asked what he was doing.


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> I had a guy who tried ringing a phone up as an accessory before since he didn't want it to hurt him because I was buying off contract. Took him like 30 minutes and I couldn't figure out what was taking so long until another employee came up and asked what he was doing.


The guy that helped me was super happy that I paid full retail. They said they didn't have any in stock but he decided to go in the back anyway and found one for me.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

I've got a question and I really didn't want to start a thread asking, but I was wanting to upgrade to the dna. My mom has a dumb phone and if she was to get a smartphone plan from my upgrade I have cause I used hers b4, if I bought the DNA and wanted to use it on my # and gave her my gnex would that work and I be able to keep my unlimited data plan and not have to pay retail? Will just switching out sim cards make the DNA use my data and have my # and vice-versa or will I have to have vzw do it somehow? I'm not sure so I thought I'd ask someone who knows

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Tidefan22 said:


> I've got a question and I really didn't want to start a thread asking, but I was wanting to upgrade to the dna. My mom has a dumb phone and if she was to get a smartphone plan from my upgrade I have cause I used hers b4, if I bought the DNA and wanted to use it on my # and gave her my gnex would that work and I be able to keep my unlimited data plan and not have to pay retail? Will just switching out sim cards make the DNA use my data and have my # and vice-versa or will I have to have vzw do it somehow? I'm not sure so I thought I'd ask someone who knows
> 
> Roll Tide!!!


First off, GO IRISH!

Anyway, there is no way that you can upgrade your phone for the contract price and keep your unlimited data. Now if your mom had an upgrade, and she bought the DNA and then you put it on your account, then you could still keep unlimited.


----------



## Asenduk (Jun 22, 2011)

650 with tax from Bestbuy.. 18 months no interest helps lol


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> First off, GO IRISH!
> 
> Anyway, there is no way that you can upgrade your phone for the contract price and keep your unlimited data. Now if your mom had an upgrade, and she bought the DNA and then you put it on your account, then you could still keep unlimited.


My bad I should've said that were both on the bill together, I was able to use her upgrade b4 they switched to tier plans cause mine wasn't available at the time, so what I wanted to know was if we bought the DNA from my now available upgrade and started her a plan for 30 bucks cause she want use much data but she wants a smartphone and she gets the DNA and I take it and give her my gnex, would that work and what would I have to do to have the DNA under my # and the gnex under hers? Is that just a sim card swap or would I have vzw to have to switch somehow? Without losing unlimited. Appreciate the help.. Roll Tide haha

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Tidefan22 said:


> My bad I should've said that were both on the bill together, I was able to use her upgrade b4 they switched to tier plans cause mine wasn't available at the time, so what I wanted to know was if we bought the DNA from my now available upgrade and started her a plan for 30 bucks cause she want use much data but she wants a smartphone and she gets the DNA and I take it and give her my gnex, would that work and what would I have to do to have the DNA under my # and the gnex under hers? Is that just a sim card swap or would I have vzw to have to switch somehow? Without losing unlimited. Appreciate the help.. Roll Tide haha
> 
> Roll Tide!!!


Yes, but you'll have to switch to tiered data if you process the upgrade on your account. But otherwise, all you do is swap sim cards.


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah that's right I forgot I can't use that upgrade I completely forgot, but I think I got another way appreciate the help

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## PsyberEMT (Oct 10, 2011)

Chalk another one up to the "paid full price" club...I've had some months where overage charges would cost me more than the DNA!


----------



## epsilonbass (Apr 16, 2012)

Tidefan22 said:


> Yeah that's right I forgot I can't use that upgrade I completely forgot, but I think I got another way appreciate the help
> 
> Roll Tide!!!


Sorry, I'm getting a bit confused with all the different examples. I have 2 lines, a Droid x on one line, and another line with a dumbphone up for an upgrade. If I upgrade the dumbphone line to the Droid DNA, but activate it on the Droid x line, would I still have unlimited data?


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

@epsillionbass That's how I was able to do it. Right as I started to explain it to the rep she knew exactly what I was talking about and told me I could do it. I haven't got my phone yet so hopefully things go as smooth as it suppose to. I would explain it to them and make sure they know what your talking about and that there 100% sure your not losing your unlimited data before u do it, basically ask questions Good luck if u do it

Edit: I believe u have to activate it to the dumb phone line first then reactivate the dumb phone line back to that line and then the DNA is free to activate to another line or that's how I took but I'm not 100% sure until I call tomm to do the activations. They should help you out though.

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## jayochs (Jun 27, 2012)

signed. $564 here because i work for an authorized retailer and that was our buying price.

i've used 5.5 gigs of data since friday hahaha good god.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I am about to today. I took a look at both this and the Note 2. The actual phone function (not looking stupid on it) and the screen resolution made the difference. Will update when I do when the store opens.
EDIT: Kinda paid in full a foul-up with my GNex netting me 200 off the off contract price helped.


----------

